# Tastaturproblem nach Installation

## Chris72

Hallo!

Ich habe Gentoo Linux gemäß den Handbuch installiert. Als Bootloader habe ich Grub installiert. Nach den Starten von Gentoo kann ich bei der Eingabe des Passwortes keine Eingaben über die Tastaur machen. ( Microsoft Naturel Keyboard USB) Bei der Auswahl Des Betriessystems in Grub funktioniert die Tastatur einwandfrei. Auch während des Bootvorganges kommt es zu keiner Fehlermeldung. Ein Aus und Einstecken der Tastatur brachte ebenfals keinen Erfolg.

----------

## schachti

Tritt das Problem in der Konsole oder beim grafischen Login-Manager (gdm/kdm/...) auf? Falls es ein Problem mit dem grafischen Login-Manager ist: ist INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf gesetzt?

----------

## Chris72

Das Problem tritt bereits in der Konsole auf, einen grafischen Login Manager habe ich noch nicht installiert. Ich habe zuvor eine Testinstallation unter Virtual Box gemacht. Dort gab es mit der Tastatur keine Probleme. Den Kernel habe ich mit Genkernel kompiliert.

----------

## 69719

/etc/init.d/hal gestartet?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Chris72 wrote:*   

> Das Problem tritt bereits in der Konsole auf, einen grafischen Login Manager habe ich noch nicht installiert. Ich habe zuvor eine Testinstallation unter Virtual Box gemacht. Dort gab es mit der Tastatur keine Probleme. Den Kernel habe ich mit Genkernel kompiliert.

  Ist die Tastatur da am Prompt den ganz Tot? , oder kannst du noch den User-Namen eintippen?

wenn sie ganz Tot ist, dann fehlt dir vermutlich noch ein passendes Treiber Modul (im kernel)

Eventuell kannst du es bis zur korrekten Konfiguration erst mal mit einem USB-PS2 Adapter umgehen.

----------

## Chris72

Das Problem mit der Tastatur ist gelöst. Es lag an einen fehlenden Modul im Kernel. Ich habe unter der Sektion Special HID drivers Microsoft als Modul ausgewählt und den Kernel neu kompiliert. Jetzt funktioniert auch die Tastatur.

----------

